# Maybe not exactly a project, but...



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

I did do it myself.  Needed a little extra insurance for moving large round bales so I took what was left of a barbell and about 150 lbs or so and put this on the drawbar:


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey, what ever works, I have used barbell weights before on our garden tractor, they work really good.
Thanks for the post


----------



## ksfarmer (Mar 26, 2012)

It might not work if you have pens that you need to dump bales in, but I would just get a 3 point spear. Doing that should also allow you to pick one up in the front without tipping


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, I'm gonna get one of those just for moving bales from the field to the barn; if for no other reason, it will speed the process of getting the bales out of the field.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You can also pick up used barbell weights at thrift stores pretty cheep - saw a stack of some at our local 'restore' for a couple bucks each.


----------

